# Body fat % when bulking



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

At the mo I'm cuttin to lose a bit of unwanted fat and get my % low.

Wana bulk a bit after as lean as poss.

What would you say is a good aim to get up to start to bulk again. I kno muscle size n fat come together but do u get my logic?

Thanks


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

7-12% I would say.

http://thisiswhyyourejacked.com/a-body-fat-percent-picture-guide


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Fat said:


> 7-12% I would say.
> 
> http://thisiswhyyourejacked.com/a-body-fat-percent-picture-guide


Thank u will Check link when get in.. Nice one


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I plan to cut to 8-10% this summer, and then bulk as lean as possible.

I will cut early if I reach 12% bf, but the aim is to not cut again till next spring/summer


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fat said:


> 7-12% I would say.
> 
> http://thisiswhyyourejacked.com/a-body-fat-percent-picture-guide


great link, and agree, there is no point calling yourself a BB if you're over 12% you're just undisciplined.



Need2Grow said:


> I plan to cut to 8-10% this summer, and then bulk as lean as possible.
> 
> I will cut early if I reach 12% bf, but the aim is to not cut again till next spring/summer


good way of looking at it. 12% of BF is plenty.. and dont forget the heavier you are, the more this % of fat is actual fat weight...


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Great response from u all got exactly what I wanted.

Will try calculate my bf% later... Hopefully between 15-20 but I got a bad feelin lol

I'm on a cut now and hopefully will bulk sept onwards..


----------

